# Veterans needed/Sponsors needed



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I am working on building a list of veterans/active duty interested in some fishing and hunting opportunities. Anyone interested in sponsoring and/or partnering with G300 Outdoors are greatly appreciated as well. Check out our website and facebook page for more info. We have our next event planned for next weekend. We are a full 501c Nonprofit and any donations are tax deductible. Please share and pass along the word to anyone you think may benefit from this.

https://www.g300veterans.org/ 
https://www.facebook.com/G300veterans.org/

We are in need of sponsors and veterans/active duty at this time.

Feel free to ask any questions or PM me if you feel the need. Thanks!


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Right on Brother...


----------

